# Sharlette 10 weeks old



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

She is so funny! I wasn't expecting the ending at all. The video would have been longer if it hadn't been for that..... LOL


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

When you least expect it, eh? Sharlette is adorable!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL I am all "Where yu goin'?" if she could talk she would have been like "to find the perfect spot..... to uhm..... poop!" LOL


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Boy, if they could only talk!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Had a feeling that was coming...LOL She is a cutie pie!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

"aww come on!!!" :lol:


----------

